# throttle body size?



## hyperformance06 (Jun 27, 2006)

does anyone know what size the throttle body and maf sensor for these engines. i have one from an s4 that we are doing rs4 on but i was thinking of running the old ones on my 1.8t with the ross manifold.


----------

